# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Versnelde hartslag en tintelingen s'nachts

## greetjejo

Ik word regelmatig wakker 's nachts van de tintelingen over mijn hele lichaam met daarbij een versnelde hartslag. Sinds 2003 heb ik een kunststof hartklep die nu voor mij extra te horen is. Als ik wakker word probeer ik mijn ademhaling te veranderen, soms lukt het me dan om mijn hart langzamer te laten kloppen? Helaas slik ik nogal wat medicijnen waaronder bloedverdunners, medicijnen voor de bloeddruk en voor epilepsie.
Kan iemand mij advies geven hoe ik rustig kan slapen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo greetjejo,

He vervelend zeg!
Tintelingen en versnelde hartslag kunnen verschillende oorzaken hebben...
Misschien bijwerking van de medicijnen die je neemt, vitamine B12 tekort, zuurstoftekort in slaap kan ook hogere hartslag en tintelingen geven, beknelde zenuw...
Ik zou overleggen met de huisarts.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

